
NSA whistleblower dropped from Australian cyberconference at govt request - cookie_monsta
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/oct/08/us-whistleblower-thomas-drake-says-speech-was-cancelled-due-to-government-pressure
======
cookie_monsta
I was at this conference today. The keynote was Kevin Mitnick giving step by
step demos on how to steal gmail session cookies and clone prox access cards
but apparently discussions of anonymous digital dropboxes are out of bounds

~~~
big_chungus
Is there a recording, paper, or blog post on the gmail session cookies to
which you could point me?

~~~
cookie_monsta
Here is a link to the conference:

[https://cyberconference.com.au/](https://cyberconference.com.au/)

They were recording so I guess the talk may go online.

It was a fairly standard phishing attack, though, using a poisoned pdf
attachment.

